# D&D/FR (IRC) Fenrir's Pack Presents "Beloved are the Fallen"



## Fenrir (Jul 4, 2003)

The chill wind howls through the crumbling parapets, whipping my hair about and burning my face, chapping it a bright red. I draw my fur collar close to my skin, and curse softly to myself as it makes no difference. The cold is so pervasive that it invades every fiber of my being. My bones stiffen, my senses numb, and the darkness seems so close… 

Between scathing debasements and frequent attacks, I am often asked why I ever returned in the first place. There is nothing for me here on these dilapidated walls, nothing but pain and an inevitable death. I am ostracized and shunned, the worst of all outsiders, an exile. And yet I stay, and I give my life for those very people who loathe me so. 

They say that if one listens closely enough, you can hear the lonely cries of those who have fallen before me in that wind, those whose spirits are tied to the land, the proud warriors of the Lodges, whose blood stains the snow red. They belong here, they say, and I do not. 

Something in me screams that they are wrong, and that this is my home. I heed it, because I have nowhere else to go, and no one else to turn to. I stand and listen to the voices on the wind, wondering if, when my blood stains this snow as it undeniably will, shall I sing their dirge, join their haunting chorus and finally take my place among my brethren? 

It matters not. I hear them anyway. I feel their call. 

And I am not alone. 

*Beloved are the Fallen* is a new campaign set in the desolate snowfields of the Eastern Forgotten Realms, on the besieged northeastern border of Rashemen. The forces of the Thaymount have once again set upon their eternal foes, threatening to overwhelm them forever with a seemingly endless undead horde. How can the beleaguered defenders of the threatened nation survive an enemy whose only resource is death? 

-Dark, gritty military adventure based around the themes of death, sacrifice, and hope. 
-Heavily character driven. 
-Characters are to begin at first level, player chooses the generation method. Characters are to be mostly human, but exceptions will be considered with sufficient backstory. 
-Characters can be elements of the Rashemani military, mercenaries, or unlucky people in the wrong place at the wrong time. In any event, all have to be in the region for some reason or another. 
-ALL characters must have a substantial backstory to begin with. 

Fenrir’s Pack is a long-running online gaming group with three current regular members and a number of alumni from across the United States and Canada. Founded in April of 2001, Fenrir’s Pack achieved its current formation in February of 2002 and began its major campaign, *Shadows of the Past*. The Pack plays and has played a wide assortment of games, including D&D, most of the World of Darkness line, Exalted, Spycraft, and SLA Industries. Games are run on IRC, and all times are based on the U.S. Eastern Time Zone. 

Interested applicants should email lieutenantfifo@comcast.net or post on this thread with all pertinent information. 

Thanks, and hope to game with you soon! 
-Fenrir


----------



## shaff (Jul 7, 2003)

Im interested, ill send an e-mail.


----------

